# CM9 Nightlies and audio problem



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Have been running CM9 Nightlies on my Touchpad, and currently on version 20120507. Everything is going great, expect that audio cuts out for 3 - 4 seconds pretty consistently. This happens across the last few most recent nightly updates.

It also happens when I have headphones plugged in as well. It did not happen when I previously ran CM9 Alpha versions. Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## zoink (Nov 4, 2011)

While for me the audio does not cut out, it does distorts when volume is on maximum on speakers and I have no output through the headphones jack.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

zoink said:


> While for me the audio does not cut out, it does distorts when volume is on maximum on speakers and I have no output through the headphones jack.


Try plugging in your headphones before you start the app you want to listen to. This has been a known issue for quite a while. BTW, after you plug them in and start the app, you can unplug and replug and they will work correctly.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Am I to assume others running the Nightlies are having no audio problems?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Have been running CM9 Nightlies on my Touchpad, and currently on version 20120507. Everything is going great, expect that audio cuts out for 3 - 4 seconds pretty consistently. This happens across the last few most recent nightly updates.
> 
> It also happens when I have headphones plugged in as well. It did not happen when I previously ran CM9 Alpha versions. Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Ditto. Been lots of audio changes in recent merges, seems one or more not to betterment of TP.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ugghh. Perhaps I just keep installing the nightlies and hope the audio gets fixed at some point?


----------



## ebaylusod (May 9, 2012)

(Sorry, also posted elseware)

We'll, I just got my Touchpad back from Palm/HP. Turned it on, and sounds worked. (bleeps from the volume buttons) - so I know sound was working. Installed CM9 nightly build, and no sound at all. Reboot into WebOS, and NO SOUND. No speaker, no headphone, nothing! So do I try a webos doctor, or am I not seeing a simple fix in all my searching...

HELP (please)

Gene


----------



## mikevipsr (Jan 20, 2012)

I have found out by running any apps that change the stock EQ it will cause conflicts in audio performance. jitters, hang ups, and random noises occur when i used the app called equlizer.


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

I tried using it at night to listen to music etc. but had to stop because it would randomly "eject" the headphones and start playing on speakers. And yes, sound cuts out frequently, and after a second or two it catches back up. I keep it muted most of the time now. On the upside, wifi now stays connected indefinitely rather than dying sometime during long sleep cycles. Last flash was nightly from April 30th.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Honestly, Alpha 2 was very stable for me, but I thought I'd give nightlies a try. With audio clipping continuing to be a problem, there just doesn't seem to be a compeling reason to stick with nightlies. Not sure it gives me anything more.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Honestly, Alpha 2 was very stable for me, but I thought I'd give nightlies a try. With audio clipping continuing to be a problem, there just doesn't seem to be a compeling reason to stick with nightlies. Not sure it gives me anything more.


You have to remember this is all experimental software running on a device that it was never meant to run on guys. Be sure you back up and when you can't stand the little nagging issues any more, go back to the last build that worked for you.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

All good advice. I ended up returning to Alpha 2, and seems to be running fine like before. I am sure the nightlies present advantages for some people, but I just could not justify using those at this point, although audio clipping seemed to be the only issue for me.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

This may or may not be related, but my audio when plugging headphones into the jack produces sound from both the touchpad and the headphones. Is this a normal thing? Is there a work around or something I am missing? I recognize this issue from the CM9A2 build but I felt it was random in which it would use both speakers or just the headphones. Thanks for any and all answers. In addition to the hard work the people are putting into ironing out these kinks.


----------



## grosven (Feb 14, 2012)

So, I've had the speaker farts, when TP was screen sleeping, up until I flashed one of eyeballer's unofficial nightlies on 5/24 and those issues are now gone. Audio is now fully awesome.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> This may or may not be related, but my audio when plugging headphones into the jack produces sound from both the touchpad and the headphones. Is this a normal thing? Is there a work around or something I am missing? I recognize this issue from the CM9A2 build but I felt it was random in which it would use both speakers or just the headphones. Thanks for any and all answers. In addition to the hard work the people are putting into ironing out these kinks.


Have you been reading the forum and threads? This has been addressed too many times to count. It is a known issue. Plug in your headphones before starting the app you want to listen to. After that, you can unplug and plug in and it will work as you want.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

I read the forums avidly, and have noted the issue before your comment. I only recently made an account (to post) but I go through the forums to look at issues and development regularly.

I have actually found the issue to be a few things depending on what I am plugging in/scenario. The OEM folio case leaves the jack elevated, making some connections hard to connect (not what i am talking about in this instance.) At the time, I booted into the program, plugging in headphones before the app started and it continued to play out of both the headphones and TP speakers. I think at the time I may have booted the program to quickly before I put the headphones in and thus got the dual action, or may have removed the headphones after a while and came back to it and tried again which produced the same issue. The fix was simple as you said, I either force closed the app or restarted the TP and inserted the headphones before programs started. I am fuzzy on the details now as it no longer uses both speakers and have controlled the issues with work arounds. But to note I cannot unplug and replug back in without the workaround to make it work.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> This may or may not be related, but my audio when plugging headphones into the jack produces sound from both the touchpad and the headphones. Is this a normal thing? Is there a work around or something I am missing? I recognize this issue from the CM9A2 build but I felt it was random in which it would use both speakers or just the headphones. Thanks for any and all answers. In addition to the hard work the people are putting into ironing out these kinks.


I didn't have a problem in CM9a2. Just needed to plug in the jack first.

on nightly 20120605 i now have sound on both.

Is there a terminal command or other method to manually shut off the speaker and back on?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> I read the forums avidly, and have noted the issue before your comment. I only recently made an account (to post) but I go through the forums to look at issues and development regularly.
> 
> I have actually found the issue to be a few things depending on what I am plugging in/scenario. The OEM folio case leaves the jack elevated, making some connections hard to connect (not what i am talking about in this instance.) At the time, I booted into the program, plugging in headphones before the app started and it continued to play out of both the headphones and TP speakers. I think at the time I may have booted the program to quickly before I put the headphones in and thus got the dual action, or may have removed the headphones after a while and came back to it and tried again which produced the same issue. The fix was simple as you said, I either force closed the app or restarted the TP and inserted the headphones before programs started. I am fuzzy on the details now as it no longer uses both speakers and have controlled the issues with work arounds. But to note I cannot unplug and replug back in without the workaround to make it work.


This issue goes back to the beginnings of CM9. If one starts an app that has sound and then plugs in headphones, the speakers remain on and there is no sound in the headphones or there is sound coming from both. If the headphones are plugged in first and then the app is started, the speakers are off and there is sound in the headphones. While the app is still running, the headphones can be unplugged and the speakers turn on. The headphones can then be plugged back in and the speakers turn off and there is sound in the headphones. If it is happening any other way on your TouchPad, then I don't have an answer for you. Using this workaround until the devs find time to fix it is all we have and it seems to work for most.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> All good advice. I ended up returning to Alpha 2, and seems to be running fine like before. I am sure the nightlies present advantages for some people, but I just could not justify using those at this point, although audio clipping seemed to be the only issue for me.


If the nightly doesn't fix the problem, why return to a2? There are lots of other things it does fix and would probably prevent future problems (like sdcard, audio cutout when sleeping, wifi).


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> All good advice. I ended up returning to Alpha 2, and seems to be running fine like before. I am sure the nightlies present advantages for some people, but I just could not justify using those at this point, although audio clipping seemed to be the only issue for me.


What is the point of using Alpha 2 now? It's no way more stable or faster than nightles, but lacks of lots of features. I can understand when people are using outdated firmwares because they are official, but this is certainly not the case.
By the way, screen-off audio is not yet completely fixed: it's OK with music, but notifications (at least from russian social network Vkontakte app) are sometimes distorted.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

It would appear my problem is hardware related. I went back to my CM9a2 backup and it's broken too. The speakers don't shutoff, no matter how/when I connect headphones. Booted to WebOS, no joy... I guess I'll pursue a warranty repair.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

